# Taking a photo of problem?



## omaroo (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi I got a line on my laptop but its not showing up via a screenshot.

Now would it come up with a camera on a phone,


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Give it a try with your phone and camera - with the camera try various shutter speeds to help avoid synchronising issues. Best support the camera on a tripod or even a pile of books so that a slow shutter speed does not introduce camera movement.


----------



## omaroo (Mar 13, 2012)

I haven't got a camera nd my phone camera doesn't show it properly.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Does it show in a screenshot ?? (use Print Screen key on your keyboard then open with paint or similar to open or save to a file)

if it's there in the screenshot it's most likely a hardware problem whilst if it's missing then it's most likely a monitor / display panel problem


----------

